# Control your Tesla with Alexa commands!



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

After clicking around on TeslaFi's site, I found out that the developer has added Alexa controls as a beta feature!

I'm DEFINITELY signing up when I get home tonight.

Aside from their amazing data logging abilities that will help me keep track of my car usage for tax purposes, when I'm making my morning coffee, I can say "Alexa, ask Teslafi to Heat up the Car".

Amazing!

http://about.teslafi.com/alexa/


----------



## rxlawdude (Sep 12, 2017)

Brokedoc said:


> After clicking around on TeslaFi's site, I found out that the developer has added Alexa controls as a beta feature!
> 
> I'm DEFINITELY signing up when I get home tonight.
> 
> ...


Hope it works for you better than it did for me - just created a trial and teslafi could do nothing. Weird errors when trying to (for example) honk horn. No odometer data.

Didn't get to testing with Alexa. Cancelled account after 20 minutes of frustration.


----------

